# Haban (Craftsman) Manufacture Date?



## latuk (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a Craftsman snowblower Model 842.240744 Serial number 472373 which is manufactured by Haban. Does anyone know how to determine the age of this snowblower? Thanks.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Dates*

May not help with a date, but possibly a date range - see if the manual has a copyright date in it. I'd guess it's that or newer. Sorry, no other info or ideas at the moment.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Engine serial numbers, both Briggs and Tecumseh, often contain date codes..
although Tecumseh only tells you the last single digit of a year, but not the decade..for example the number "7" could mean 1967, 1977, 1987 or 1997..not terribly helpful, but often other clues can be used to identify the decade..Briggs I think will ID the actual year with less guesswork..

So if you can, post the full model and serial numbers on the engine, if you can find them..

Scot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Haban blower*

I think this is a tractor blower and may have various tractor mounts for it. I don't think the engine code is going to help, there is not an engine on it if I'm right.


----------

